

Hacker News Meetup in Copenhagen on Wednesday - if you read this you qualify :) - neek
http://www.meetup.com/Copenhagen-Hacker-News/

======
neek
We have a venue and if the sun holds it's going to be lovely :)

Bryggens spisehus Islands Brygge 18 2300 København S

<http://bryggens.dk/>

See you there!

PS Please signup to the Meetup group too so we can let you know of any last
minute changes

------
amix
Cool to know that there are Danish hackers on Hacker News :-) If somebody
comes by Aarhus and wants a coffee drop me an email.

------
mixmax
Great to see something happening in Copenhagen - I'll be there.

------
azar1
I'll be there. Great timing! I'm leaving CPH next Thursday.

------
iens
I can't join myself, but why don't you meet at Labitat.dk ?

------
MrJagil
Are you welcome even if you cannot hack?

------
stephenson
What is the location and time? #blind

------
randomgeek
Cool, wish I could be there...

